
Show HN: Venvpack – archive a python virtualenv into a file and restore it later - markbnj
https://github.com/Markbnj/venvpack
======
markbnj
Author here. This script arose out of earlier work I did on venv2docker, a
script that builds a docker image from a virtualenv. Any feedback good or bad
is appreciated!

